# Jon Fitch Sig



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Just playing around and trying some new things. Anyone can have it.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It sucks.

Nah, just playing hommie. I really like the color/black and white theme in sigs, so it auto-draws me to it.

When doing this type of sig, I generally always keep the clothing in the black and white image colored. In this case, the shorts/gloves would be colored and the rest of the pic would be black and white. It gives it a much more stylistic feel, imo.

Good job, though, I like it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ah it would look good to keep something like the shorts colored in the back. I will give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Pigwog (Sep 21, 2010)

It's pretty good HitOrGetHit. Some recommendations I'd give are to put the background picture a little more to the right, so the front Fitch isn't covering it. Also I'm not a big fan of the small stroke on the text, I actually would prob prefer it better without the stroke. But yeah overall it's nice. I like the contrast of it and the bordering is good. The suggestion MC gave sounds good too.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

-I like the border, very nice.
-The coloring of Fitch is good and makes him stand out.
-Text could use some more.
-Overall it's a solid sig, only needs some new text.


----------

